# Truth or Dare?



## Nevara Araven (Dec 27, 2006)

_What happens when a game of truth or dare goes to far?_
_ *Chapter one*_
*Sakura had been planning the event for weeks. She now looked back to three weeks ago when she tried to convince her mother to let her do it in the first place and to spend the night in the hotel. And now everthing was ready. All she had left to do was to invite the people on her list and she was going to do that personally. The first stop was Hinata's house. She knocked firmly on the door. To her surprise, the little arrogant bastard himself answered the door.*
*"What?"Neji said as if he had better things to do.*
*"Wheres Hinata?"She said ignoring his rudeness.*
*"Look, if you've come to beat the shit outta het,i'd be happy to watch but other than that-"*
*"I've come to invite her to a party that is tonight. It will last all night long,"she declared proudly.*
*"Can i go?" he said in a semisexy voice.*
*Sakura looked at him disgusted. "No"*
*Neji yawned. "Whatever. All i really wanted to do was to get drunk and get laid and i could do that with Tenten."*
*"You'll have to wait until tomorrow night. Tenten is invited too," She said in a teasing voice.*
*"Hmm? Is this by any chance a lesbian party in which you try to convert inncoent girls-"*
*"No Neji" she said tired at his antics.*
*Neji shrugged and took off his shirt.*
*"What are you doing," Sakura said drooling at his abs and muscels. She couldnt help it, he was hot!*
*Neji waved his hand in front of Sakura's face. She didnt blink. He snapped his finger and finally she came back from sakura land. "It's hot in there. Look at you. Arent you adorable. Did big bad Neji turn you on?"*
*Sakura slightly nodded and wiped away more drool. "I mean, shut the hell up."*
*Neji rolled his eyes. "Just go out back. They're all there."*
*"Who?" She asked puzzled.*
*"The girls. You wannt them right...all of them. Well do whatever you want but hurry before your short term memory kicks in and you forget. Come on, Hyaku."*
*"But why are they at your house?"*
*"Because Sakura, as one of the hottest guy's in the village, I'm the only one who is not even slightly afraid of the female species,"he said nodding.*
*"But Sasuke-"*
*"Terrified, especially of you and Ino," he said smirking.*
*Sakura nodded awkwardly and walked inside.*
*"Oh and Sakura?" Neji called.*
*"Hmm?"*
*Neji kissed her lightly on the cheek. "I'm not afraid of you...when you're sober."*
*Sakura blinked and then walked out back. She saw Tenten, Hinata,Ino, and surprisingly Temari lounging in the sun.*
*Hinata looked up and smiled. "Hey Sakura, how's it going?"*
*"Fine just fine...i didnt kiss Neji okay, he kissed me! Stop pestering me, damn you people! Damn you!" She yelled, she had slighly cracked. "Any way,"she brethed in deeply,"Come to my  sleep over party, please?"*
*Temari read the invitation. "No males?"*
*Sakura nodded.*
*"Where in!" They all said at the same time.*
*"Really? Great!" Sakura jumped up and down. "Now all you need is to get your night clothes."*
*The girls looked at eachother, blinked, and laughed.*
*"My lazy ass is sleeping in her underwear!" Yelled Ino.*
*The girls nodded.*
*"Okay then...i guess we should get going, huh?"Sakura said.*
*At the party*
*Ino crashed on the Sofa."This party is fucking boring! Sakura, these are the things i hate you for!"*
*"Cheer up guys, im sure sakura has something planned!" Hinata said enthusiastically.*
*Temari's eye twiched. "Too... happy...going to kill me with kindness."*
*Hinata raised an eyebrow and politleey slided two or three inches away from Temari.*
*"Hey, i have an idea!" said Ino happily.*
*"What?" Growned Tenten.*
*"Let's play...truth or dare!"*
*"You have to be kidding me!" Yelled Temari.*
*"Oh shut the hell up, all of you and give it a try!" Yelled Tenten.*
*"Okay Temari, truth or dare?" Ino began.*
*"Truth!" She growned.*
*"Is it true that you saw Gaara with his shirt off before?"*
*"No! Damn you Ino and your perverted mind, damn you!" Temari took a deep breath. "Okay sakura, Truth or Dare?"*
*"Truth."*
*"Is it true you find Neji attractive?"*
*"..."It was a long pause "yeah, i guess so."*
*The door bell rang.*
*"Hinata, truth or dare?" asked Sakura.*
*"Dare." Hinata surprisingly said.*
*"Okay, i dare you to answer the door and seduce whoever is at it whether male or female."*
*"Se...Seduce?" She asked nearly hyperventalating.*
*"Yeah Hinata! You can do it!" Yelled Ino*
*Hinata got up and slowly opened the door. She blushed hevaily when she saw Sasuke standing there. "Ch...y...r...w..." She fell and Sauke caught her in his arms.*
*"Wake up Hinata!" he yelled in her ear!*
*Her eyes fluttered open as she felt sasuke lowering her down. "Sorry for..."*
*"Dont worry 'bout it. Why'd you faint though?"*
*"Well..i'm kinda in thongs and a tight undershirt." She said blushing.*
*"So...i mean you look hot...i mean**you're really sexy...i mean i dont know what i mean and i'm going to leave now."*
*"But Sasuke, didnt you come here for a reason?" Hinata said rubbing down his face.*
*"Reason?" He said in a high pitchced voice. "I mean yeah...why did i come here. Oh yeah, Kakashi sensei wants me to tell Sakura to report to the ramen shop like at 11am. That's the latest time we ever met but whatever, more sleep for me right?"*
*"Spsss Hinata?" Whispered Ino from inside, "Kiss him."*
*"Hold on one minute Sasuke." She said turning around. "What?"*
*"We all agreed to make you kiss him!" Whispered Tenten.*
*"I wont, what about Sakura?"*
*"Hey, im all for it i mean it just tells me how to get closer and closer to kissing him myself so do it!"*
*"But-"*
*"You have to! It's part of your dare!"Said Ino.*
*Hinata turned around and blushed. "Sasuke, do you like me?" She said wrapping her leg around his waist.*
*"...Damn..."*
*"Hey Sasuke, are you flexible because if you arent i am." She whispered in his ear.*
*Sasuke's eye's widened. "Y..yes im flexible and youre flexible too because you know you're a ninja so...yeah."*
*"Dont be nervous. I'm sure you've gotten into the garden plenty of times huh?"*
*"Look Hinata... this is not like you and although this you is very very very...any way, just be Hinata because i like that Hinata better than this one," 'No you dont'said his mind, "and anyway i bet you dont even want to do this," 'but you want her too', "so whomever is making you do this tell them to go jerk off," '... Sasuke Uchiha you are making a big mistake' "because that's not what friends do. And now i have to go because i really am tired, yawn, oh yeah see, that's what i call sleepy...bye!" He said disappearing before her eyes.*
*Hinata shrugged. "Well, he's probably not my cup of tea."*
*"So Hinata...did you kiss him?" Ino said jumping up and down.*
*"Nope!"*
*"You sound happy...why?" Ino said cocking her head like a lost puppy.*
*"Because, i didnt want my first kiss to be by force," she said looking at her and smiling. "I know you probably dont get why i just didnt start sucking his adorable face off but the truth is...i want my first kiss to be something that was not planned and just a sample of unadorned happiness."*
*"Wow that was so poetic...okay moment over, Tenten truth or dare?"Asked Ino* 
*"We're still playing?" Asked Tenten yawning.*
*"Yup and you should see what thing i have for you to do if you pick dare."*


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 27, 2006)

Good fic keep em coming


----------



## Vance (Dec 27, 2006)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Okay, great ff, but WTF. SakuraXNeji. HinataXSasuke Please put a TemariXShika


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 27, 2006)

LOL preeeeetty good, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Vance (Dec 27, 2006)

What have I done? The screeeeeen!!!!!!!


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Dec 27, 2006)

you make Neji sound like an ignorant frat boy , hes serious dman you! He doesnt let petty things like hot women cloud his mind! : P j/k


----------



## abichan (Dec 27, 2006)

WHAT THE HELL?!?!?! SASUHINA? WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU WRITING?!?!?! OMG! IF IT WAS NARUTO IN SASUKE'S PLACE ID BE FINE.BUT SASUKE?OMG!!!!! YOU MUST BE DERANGED OR SOMETHING! it was good writing and had wonderfull flow, but there's just that little problem of SASUHINA! its naruhina, never forget that!


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 27, 2006)

Hehe forgot to warn him/her about how NaruHina is law in the fanfiction.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 27, 2006)

Hinata doesnt like Sasuke! Fools! It's a mindless game of truth or dare. Whats happens in truth or dare, stays in truth or dare...
jk ;p


----------



## Vance (Dec 27, 2006)

put temari shika then I would be happy.


----------



## abichan (Dec 27, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> Hinata doesnt like Sasuke! Fools! It's a mindless game of truth or dare. Whats happens in truth or dare, stays in truth or dare...
> jk ;p



well! the way this person is writing it sure seems that way!!!


----------



## Anbu Squad 7 Leader (Dec 27, 2006)

Whats with SasuHina? Anyway, its not bad..kinda cool, but put in like, Inoshika, and make shikamaru b like wtf,


----------



## Vance (Dec 27, 2006)

its a dare.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2006)

Cool ! gimmie more !


----------



## Vance (Dec 28, 2006)

waiting.....


----------



## Nevara Araven (Dec 28, 2006)

*Flippping the story*

*"Truth...no...no...dare." Tenten said stretching out her legs*
*"I knew you would pick dare Ten. Okay, i dare you to sneak in Kiba's house and flash him." *
*"Crazy bitch. Okay, i'll flash him, i'll flash him good... on one condition." She said letting down her hair from her usual buns.*
*"I'm listening."*
*"Well, all of you have to flash him with me."*
*"Already ahead of you," Said Ino pulling out a box from the corner.*
*"What's in that box?" Sakura said jumping up and tearing it open with her bare nails. "What are these?" Said Sakura pulling out a small black little belly shirt,a small black leather little skirt. "Where did these come from?"*
*"Dont worry about it, just put it on." She said smirking.*
*The girls shrugged and put on the clothes.*
*"Umm Ino, there is a problem with these clothes." Hinata said.*
*"What? Too tight?"*
*"No...well, yes but also, the shirt stops right under my breast and my nipples show through the shirt and the skirt stops right under my butt cheeks."*
*"Dont worry about the shirt, you'll be lifting it up in a few and dont bend over...unless you want too." She said opening the window. "Everyone ready?"*
*The girls nodded and jumped from tree to tree(barefoot). They stopped in the tree atop Kiba's house.*
*"Pick a window Hinata, any window." Ino said squinting to see which window should be picked herself.*
*"It's the second one to the right." Hinata said stuttering alittle.*
*"You've been in there?"Ino said raising her eyebrows.*
*"He's my teammate so dont get any ideas."*
*"Whatever lets just go." Ino said sneaking around the side of the house.*
*Applying chakra to her feet, Sakura climbed up the wall and climbed through the open window. She looked left and saw Kiba in bed, she looked right and saw his bedroom door was open. She ran to the door, closed it and locked it. Then she stuck her head out the window,"Clear," she whispered.*
*Ino, followed by Tenten, followed by Temari, followed by Hinata, climbed through the window.*
*Sakura closed the window. "Okay, now we just have to wake him up."*
*Temari spotted the glass full of water on his bedside. "We could drench his ass."*
*Kiba opened his eye slighly and then closed it. "Why are you girls in my room?" He said turning over on his back.*
*"Too late," Temari said rolling her eyes.*
*"Kiba, you've been a naughty little boy and we have to spank you now." Ino said rubbing her legs down.*
*" Really?"He said getting up and smoothing his bed out and then sitting on it crossed legged. "And why did you choose to do this at night?"*
*"Because... well... dont ask questions okay!" Ino whispered in a loud tone.*
*Kiba raised his eyebrows. "uhhuh... so you're here because-"*
*"Kiba, shut the hell up because any other guy besides you would sit back and enjoy the company of sexy girls giving him a midnight sex orientation." Tenten hissed.*
*Kiba sat back and raised his eyebrows. "Well, im ready."*
*Ino nodded to the girls. The girls stood in a straight line facing Kiba.*
*"One, two, three! Now!" Temari counted down and the girls lifted up their shirts.*
*"Holy mother-"*
*Temari then punched the shit out of him. "So he wont remember much...hopefully and if he does, we'll deny it like hell right?"*
*"Yup. Now let's leave." Sakura said walking over to the window.*
*"Wait!" Tenten said bending over Kiba. "He's bleeding. Damn you Temari and your heavy hands!"*
*Hinata bent over him and stroked his hair. She wiped away his blood with her bare hands. "He heals pretty fast so lets go." She said climbing out the window. *
*The girls nodded and climbed out after her. They now stood where they came in from.*
*"Okay, Temari... truth or dare?" Ino said.*
*"Neither, the game is over." *
*"Yes Ino, it went too far, the game's over." Sakura said crossing her arms.*
*"Okay so we'll just play truth or scare!" Ino said removing her Kunai and jumping up in the trees.*
*"Uh oh," Sakura whispered. "We have to go back to my place, and hurry." *
*The girls ran for their lives.*
*"Wait! Why the fuck am i running? Im Temari, i dont run!" yelled Temari.*
*"It's not like that Temari," Sakura said looking up at the moon. "I'll tell you later just please for once, run."*
*Temari rolled her eyes and ran. *
*Once in her apartment again Sakura locked the door, closed the windows and disappeared in her room for a while. She came out with four combination locks. She hurriedly put a lock on each window.*
*"Sakura... Sakura, slow down!" yelled Tenten. "What's so bad about Ino... being loose...at night...oh god is the door locked?"*
*Sakura nodded. She took a deep breath and sat down. Her head in her hands. "A long time ago when i was like six Ino wanted to play a game. It was a game that i dont want to describe because...well, anyway it showed me how crazy Ino could get. If you think youve seen her crazy then picture that times ten. As you know, she's very demanding so when i told her that i didnt want to play anymore, she wouldnt listen to me. She looked at me and said 'Our game will become real and then you'll never be able to quit because you cant quit life... unless you die'. She's a psycho bitch sometimes and she just cut the line which seperates sane Ino from insane Ino and more than likely, there will be a kill tonight...i just hope its not one of us."*
*The girls looked at eachother and shrugged. Part of them said bring it on, and part of them shuddered with fear.*


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2006)

Ahhh good update  cant wait for more


----------



## Vance (Dec 28, 2006)

kool so far


----------



## Kyon (Dec 28, 2006)

Nevara Araven said:
			
		

> What happens when a game of truth or dare goes to far?



Terrible fanfiction is written.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2006)

SeraphimCrusader said:


> Terrible fanfiction is written.



If you didnt like it dont reply .. atleast not that way


----------



## Kyon (Dec 28, 2006)

Drain said:
			
		

> If you didnt like it dont reply .. atleast not that way



I'm sorry. I guess I've been a little tired seeing the blowjobs given after someone can put their finger to a keyboard >_>.

If the person wants me to point out everywhere where they went wrong I'll be happy to do it. Until then, I stand by my opinion.

Everyone's entitled to one, right?


----------



## Nevara Araven (Dec 28, 2006)

SeraphimCrusader said:


> Terrible fanfiction is written.



well if you are referring to my fiction atleast tell me whats terrible about it so i can improve it...otherwise you'll be starting a fight... and you dont want to start a fight, well, not with me so if you dont have something to say that will help me make my fanfiction better then back the fuck off


----------



## Vance (Dec 28, 2006)

*-...-*



Nevara Araven said:


> well if you are referring to my fiction atleast tell me whats terrible about it so i can improve it...otherwise you'll be starting a fight... and you dont want to start a fight, well, not with me so if you dont have something to say that will help me make my fanfiction better then back the fuck off



 Truth be told.


----------



## Kyon (Dec 28, 2006)

Nevara Araven said:
			
		

> well if you are referring to my fiction atleast tell me whats terrible about it so i can improve it



A fanfic author..who wants to *improve*?

There may be hope for you yet. Be prepared, I'm not going easy.



			
				Nevara Araven said:
			
		

> Sakura had been planning the event for weeks. She now looked back to three weeks ago when she tried to convince her mother to let her do it in the first place and to spend the night in the hotel. And now everthing was ready. All she had left to do was to invite the people on her list and she was going to do that personally. The first stop was Hinata's house. She knocked firmly on the door. To her surprise, the little arrogant bastard himself answered the door.



Disturbingly vague, but that's okay, it's an okay starter. Also, your reader could be confused about the little arrogant bastard and may think that it's Hinata.



			
				Nevara Araven said:
			
		

> *INSERT NEJI LOVE HERE* up until Sakura blinked and then walked out back



The dialogue was choppy and the spelling and grammar took a turn for the worse. The giant Neji blowjob was hard to read.



			
				Nevara Araven said:
			
		

> Up until the party



Temari being there is quite...random, to say the least. I never really imagined the Naruto girls as a bunch of giddy little girls. And Sakura's outburst...why was she so angry? If it was for comedic effect, instead of being on crack make it a little more obvious.



			
				Nevara Araven said:
			
		

> Up until the end



The story from here is about 95% dialogue, which is only a good thing if you can accomplish it correctly. Unfortunately, there was more crack than description. The dialogue was really...awkward...and the story turned into a bunch of giggling little girls that stopped being funny after the first fifty fanfics about truth or dare.



			
				Nevara Araven said:
			
		

> "What?" Growned Tenten.
> "Truth!" She growned.



What in the fuck is growned? 

Basically, your real problem is your lack of description. Stories like this that tend to be largely dialogue driven depend on the dialogue to describe everything for them. Your dialogue failed to do that and the story became one giant headache to read. Plus, the premise of "OMFG SLEEPOVER AND TRUTH OR DARE ROFL!!" became a little old after the first fifty or so. If you want to write a good story, try to stray away from plots that could be written by a retarded monkey.

There's more, but I'll let you digest that for now.



Hey Santa Claus, you didn't get me my red bike for Christmas. You better pay what you owe or Ima come up to the North Pole and kick some ass.


----------



## Enigma Hector (Dec 28, 2006)

omfg I LOVE IT! more master!!!


----------



## Vance (Dec 28, 2006)

OMG:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl   Seph.

  Origninally insulted by Seph 





> What in the fuck is growned?



  Hilarious.

   But listen to Seph, I know him, he ain't gonna say something that isn't true.

 You want a present for Christmas? Here, have it all.

  God, I love that pic.


----------



## Kyon (Dec 28, 2006)

I wish I was at home so I could use the tetris one. Fuck, I hate Lloydminster.


----------



## Vance (Dec 28, 2006)

Tetris what? Oh, FAIL? Those are funny.


----------



## abichan (Dec 28, 2006)

*Where's the naruhina-ness?*



Nevara Araven said:


> well if you are referring to my fiction atleast tell me whats terrible about it so i can improve it...otherwise you'll be starting a fight... and you dont want to start a fight, well, not with me so if you dont have something to say that will help me make my fanfiction better then back the fuck off



eh-hem. one thing you could do is explain what age these girls are. from mixed details in your writing, i can't really tell.and to be honest, i pray to god that their in their late teens to early twentys.because if they were like 14 or under, this would be extreamly akward and i would just hafta go throw up. but the main thing that needs to hapen before you end this fic: is for god's sake and all that is decent on this revolving sphere of shit we call a planet, ADD SOME NARUHINA! i mean come on! even your avatar is naruhina!


----------



## Kyon (Dec 28, 2006)

If the fic turns to NaruHina a puppy is going to die.

That was a slightly strange 400th post o.O


----------



## abichan (Dec 28, 2006)

SeraphimCrusader said:


> If the fic turns to NaruHina a puppy is going to die.
> 
> That was a slightly strange 400th post o.O



*puts fists up* oh yeah? wanna try that again?


----------



## Kyon (Dec 28, 2006)

*ahem*

NARUSAKU FTW!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!! ew, NaruSaku


----------



## abichan (Dec 28, 2006)

SeraphimCrusader said:


> *ahem*
> 
> NARUSAKU FTW!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!! ew, NaruSaku



*throws brick through portal in computor8
I KILLZ YOUUUU!


----------



## abichan (Dec 28, 2006)

whoops.nm you say you no likey narusaku.ysy *does dance for no apperant reason*


----------



## Vance (Dec 28, 2006)

That is spam/


----------



## abichan (Dec 28, 2006)

y-e-s   i-t   i-s...  w-h-a-t-c-h-a   g-o-i-n-g-   t-o   d-o   b-o-u-t i-t?


----------



## Vance (Dec 28, 2006)

I can be patient with n00bs, but this is like... super n00b.


----------



## Kyon (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd say ub3r-n00blet


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2006)

NaruHina is good but there is too much of it in FF's .. id rather want like NaruSaku or something not so Popular


----------



## Vance (Dec 29, 2006)

I hate any NarutoX I like ShikamaruX or ShinoX


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2006)

ShikaxTema = My fav pairing.


----------



## Vance (Dec 29, 2006)

ShikaTem is my 2nd fav paring. KakashiAnko is my fav


----------



## Nevara Araven (Dec 30, 2006)

abichan said:


> eh-hem. one thing you could do is explain what age these girls are. from mixed details in your writing, i can't really tell.and to be honest, i pray to god that their in their late teens to early twentys.because if they were like 14 or under, this would be extreamly akward and i would just hafta go throw up. but the main thing that needs to hapen before you end this fic: is for god's sake and all that is decent on this revolving sphere of shit we call a planet, ADD SOME NARUHINA! i mean come on! even your avatar is naruhina!


Dont worry, you'll get your NaruHina, i promise


----------



## Nevara Araven (Dec 30, 2006)

Madobe Nite said:


> A fanfic author..who wants to *improve*?
> 
> There may be hope for you yet. Be prepared, I'm not going easy.
> 
> ...



Son of a bitch...you're right! Well, i'm ready for more and this time put it all on me because i gotta fix this shit immediately...well not all of it


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 30, 2006)

Honestly, I didn't expect this fic to be some amazing piece of writing so I didn't critisize, and I still won't. At least, not that brutally. Anything labeled truth or dare shoudln't, IMO, be taken that seriously, and should just be read for amusement. So I'll say it's good if it amused me and it kind of did ((Come on, I can just picture all those girls breaking into Kiba's and him like WTF)) But I'm easily amused. So all I have to say is keep them coming, and if you want to improve I'll be straight if you brush up the grammar.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 31, 2006)

congratulations!  Your one of the few who actually got my attention and to even read all of the story (reading is the really hard part).  Not only that, but it actually entertained me for quite some time.  Keep up the good work and I hope to see some more progress.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2006)

I read like no FF's but the really Fun or good ones and this is one of them  so you know what to so  keep it up :S


----------



## abichan (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey, new update please. this is a decent fic but i think you dhould edit it, alot. spelling and grammer mistakes are the main problem but there is also a little too much dialoge to be honest. just add a little detail and your golden.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 2, 2007)

Lol even if there is spelling errors i can read it without problem  so its already golden here


----------



## Nevara Araven (Feb 23, 2007)

Crazy thing. I was bored and so i guess i'll update it and see wehre it goes. And then if u like it or dont like it its still whatever so...yeah.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 23, 2007)

hm...I forgot about this thing...well, well, update soon.  I'll read it.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## demon kyuubi (Feb 24, 2007)

whoo hoo update i like it!

READ MINE AS WELL SO FAR 5 CHAPTERS!


----------



## Vance (May 28, 2007)

Man, I had an orgasm just because of Kyon's pwnsome posts here.


----------



## Vencet (May 30, 2007)

so is an update on its way


----------

